# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  فرض کنید بخشی از یک فایل xsl این باشه:  	<THEMENAME VALUE="Windows standard screen" /

## alimrb

فرض کنید بخشی از یک فایل xml این باشه:
	<THEMENAME VALUE="Windows standard screen" />
	<VERSION VALUE="ver. 1.0"  />
	<TITLEHEADERPART>
		<FILL COLOR="#CCCCCC" PATTERN="2" />      

		<TEXT>
			<CHARSTYLE FONT="MS Sans Serif" SIZE="14" STYLE="BOLD" COLOR="#000000" />   
			<EFFECT VALUE="NONE" />
			<FILL COLOR="#FFFFFF" PATTERN="1" />      
			<PEN COLOR="#000000" PATTERN="1" SIZE="0" />
		</TEXT>

	</TITLEHEADERPART>

من میخوام صفحه ای که اطلاعات را بهمراه دارد و با  استفاده از این فایل xsl اطلاعات را لود میکنه خاصیت از رسات به چپ رو داشته باشه. کجای این تگ من باید dir="rtl" را اضافه کنم؟

----------

